# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  أسباب نقص المياه فى دورة التبريد

## Bashar qasaimeh

فى معظم الأحيان نشاهد على الطريق بعض السيارات المعطلة يقوم أصحابها بتزويد مياه الردياتير بالماء 
وغالبا يتعرف قائد السيارة على ذلك أثناء توقف السيارة فجأة أثناء السير بسبب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك وبسؤال المتخصصين فى صيانة السيارات عن سبب نقص مياه الردياتير قالوا..

هناك علاقة وثيقة بين دورة التبريد والمحرك فالتبريد أساسا صمم كوسيلة من وسائل تبريد المحرك واستخدام الماء للتبريد هو الأكثر شيوعاً واستخداما فى مجال محركات السيارات حيث يتم مرور المياه حول السلندرات والأجزاء التى ترتفع درجة حرارتها فى المحرك ليمتص هذه الحرارة ويمر بها إلى مشع الحرارة (الردياتير) حيث يتم تبادل هذه الحرارة مع الهواء المندفع خارج مواسير الردياتير وبذلك تنخفض درجة حرارة الماء ليعود مرة ثانية باردا إلى المحرك.. وهكذا تتكرر العملية حتى نضمن دوام تشغيل المحرك فى ظروف حرارية ملائمة.

أما عن مواصفات مياه التبريد التى يجب وضعها فى الردياتير فيجب أن تكون قادرة على ..
أولا: تبريد الأجزاء الساخنة بالمحرك.
ثانيا: منع الصدأ والتآكل لأجزاء المحرك.
ثالثا: منع التجميد فى درجات الحرارة المنخفضة فى البلاد الباردة وهذا غالبا لا ينطبق على مجتمعنا المصرى والعربي.

بالإضافة إلى أن هناك عناصر رئيسية لدورة التبريد وهى تتكون من
1. قميص المياه
2. المشع (الردياتير)
3. مضخة (طلمبة) المياه
4. مروحة التبريد
5. مجموعة الخراطيم والوصلات
6. خزان التكثيف

أما بخصوص صيانة دورة التبريد وكيفية المحافظة عليها لضمان سلامة وكفاءة المحرك يجب مراجعة دورة التبريد بصفة دورية فإذا وجد أي خلل أو عطل لا يقوم بنفسه بتزويد المياه فى الردياتير بل عليه مراجعة مركز الخدمة والصيانة المتخصص على الفور لان مشكلة نقص مياه الردياتير ليست بالسهولة المتعارف عليها بفحص الردياتير وتزويده بالمياه وإنما يترتب عليه كثير من المشاكل التى قد تؤدى إلى تلف فى المحرك وللصيانة والفحص يجب عمل الأتي .
- مراجعة مستوى ماء التبريد فى خزان التكثيف
- التأكد من صلاحية غطاء الردياتير ومن أحكام غلقه

- التأكد من وجود الترموستات فى مكانه ولا تقم أبدا بنزعه من مكانه فان ذلك خطأ شائع وإجراء غير سليم وذلك لانه فى الوقت الذى نحتاج فيه إلى تقليل درجة حرارة المحرك فى نفس الوقت المحرك يحتاج إلى أن يكون ساخنا ولابد وان نعلم أن البرودة المفرطة والزائدة للمحرك ينتج عنها العديد من المشاكل أهمها تأكل الأجزاء بشدة ونقص الطاقة وتقليل قدرة المحرك وزيادة استهلاك الوقود.

- متابعة مؤشر درجة الحرارة الموجود بتابلوه السيارة أثناء السير واوقف السيارة والمحرك فورا عند ارتفاع المؤشر إلى المنطقة الحمراء وهو حد الخطورة.
- افحص جميع المواسير والوصلات والخراطيم للتأكد من عدم وجود اى تسريب للمياه وقم بتغيير التالف منها.

- لا تستخدم مياه الصنبور العادية فى استكمال مياه دورة التبريد بل لابد وان تكون المياه ذات مواصفات مناسبة لاستكمال اى نقص فى مستوى الماء ويفضل ان يكون ذلك والمحرك فى حالة تشغيل.
- أحذر فتح غطاء الردياتير والمحرك ساخنا حتى لا تندفع المياه وهى فى حالة غليان أو الأبخرة المتصاعدة منها التى قد تسبب حروقا وإصابات بالوجه والجلد.

وأخيرا لابد من غسل دورة التبريد بصورة دورية كل سنتين وبعدهما يتم تغيير مياه الدورة بالكامل

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا بشار للمعلومات الجميلة جدا جدا
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله يعافيك

----------


## shshshs

:SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88): 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووووو كتير ع المعلومات القيمة

----------

